# Dystopian or Utopian? - If you're going to write your own



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

Many YA novels that have become very popular all take place in a dystopian society (Hunger Games, Divergent, Maze Runner, etc.). So far, I think the Giver and Ender's game are the only novels I've read with a setting in a Utopian society. 

If you were to write, which one would you use? I know this is only good for other forms of fiction - high fantasy is an exception.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a few dystopian ideas, one is with a lone female inventor/scientist on a junk planet, it would be titled _Badlands. _
Also, a time-travel novel taking place in the dystopian American 50's, I call is _Ceasar. 
_


CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I have a few dystopian ideas, one is with a lone female inventor/scientist on a junk planet, it would be titled _Badlands. _
> Also, a time-travel novel taking place in the dystopian American 50's, I call is _Ceasar.
> _
> 
> ...




Love the ideas! 

Is it easier to write with dystopian settings?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

The way I tend to think of it, you need to explain more in a Utopian society, as to the whys, wheres, hows, and whos of that society whereas in a dystopian society, you could just give one big reason why everything fell apart.

By the way, one of my favorite dystopian novels is Fahrenheit 451. Great Book.

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> The way I tend to think of it, you need to explain more in a Utopian society, as to the whys, wheres, hows, and whos of that society whereas in a dystopian society, you could just give one big reason why everything fell apart.
> 
> By the way, one of my favorite dystopian novels is Fahrenheit 451. Great Book.
> 
> CL




I will check that out. Thanks! So, there is a bigger challenge to explain why everything seems perfect... also, perhaps harder to create a plot. The Giver was cleverly written since the problem WAS the Utopian setting - made people believe that the messed up society we have now is good. 

I tried writing a story three years ago, stopped because I didn't have enough time. I lost the muse, so I don't know if I can continue with it. I intended it to be off-planet.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Off-planet eh?

_Badlands _is supposed to focus on the protagonists' growing loneliness and depression. I don't plan to introduce another person maybe till the very end of the book!

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Off-planet eh?
> 
> _Badlands _is supposed to focus on the protagonists' growing loneliness and depression. I don't plan to introduce another person maybe till the very end of the book!
> 
> CL




I like that idea. It will help the reader empathize with this character more before introducing another one. Very much like Lyra Belacqua in His Dark Materials. The author did not introduce another protagonist until the second book. Then, from there, they were a duo. 

Yeah... I had written the plotline, and was mapping out the planet when I ran out of available time.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks, I really want people to connect to this lonesome but very intelligent and very bright woman,

Don't you hate it when that happens? I certainly do. I'm curious about it now! 

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Thanks, I really want people to connect to this lonesome but very intelligent and very bright woman,
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens? I certainly do. I'm curious about it now!
> 
> CL



Female protagonists are quite popular now. 

Well... I had to choose between writing that or the album. I chose to finish the album it got released back in 2014. Did a few shows, and then pulled it out. I got sick. Completely forgot about the story until I came back here. I still can't remember most of the plotline.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

Aw, that stinks. Sometimes you have to make hard choices.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Aw, that stinks. Sometimes you have to make hard choices.



Yep! Tell me about it ...


----------

